# T3 Experiences Anyone?



## interlekt (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi

I have been looking into fat loss and have known abut T3's for a while.

I am currently using anavar to help with my cut due to its anti catabolic properties, I have cut my calories to just above my BMR which means everytime I train I am in deficit. I have been thinking about T3 for a while and was wondering what peoples experiences have been like?

Ideally I am looking to cycle for approx 4-6 weeks so I have no intention of doing this for a long period of time.

I am aware of clen but this does not suit me due to my involvement in sports which is why I have turned my attention to T3s.

Thanks


----------



## gavzter (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm doing the same thing dude:

50mg Anavar a day for anti catabolic effect combined with T3 on a pyramid cycle (build up from 25mcg to 100mcg/day and back down again)

This with low cals and fasted cardio as well as training - only started this week tho so not in a position to comment on effectiveness yet.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

You dont need to taper your dose of T3 and you certainly dont need to go up to 100mcg! The most i used was 50mcg when i was prepping for my show and that was the last few weeks.

Keep the dose low and focus more on the diet and training side of things.


----------



## interlekt (Jan 1, 2015)

> You dont need to taper your dose of T3 and you certainly dont need to go up to 100mcg! The most i used was 50mcg when i was prepping for my show and that was the last few weeks.
> 
> Keep the dose low and focus more on the diet and training side of things.


Ok sweet.

My current body fat is 17% I want to get down to approx 10% for holiday and then mess it all up again while I'm out there  ill be on test e within the next few weeks as well


----------



## interlekt (Jan 1, 2015)

> I'm doing the same thing dude:
> 
> 50mg Anavar a day for anti catabolic effect combined with T3 on a pyramid cycle (build up from 25mcg to 100mcg/day and back down again)
> 
> This with low cals and fasted cardio as well as training - only started this week tho so not in a position to comment on effectiveness yet.


Just curious as to why the fasted cardio? Surely if diet is in check then this should not matter?

I was going to do fasted cardio but I thought I'd just get T3 instead rather than in addition to. Would this not hinder hypertrophy?


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

whoah 100mg? You should drop that to 50 or 25 with fasted cardio in my opinion. 100mcg had be catabolic even using tren E


----------



## gavzter (Oct 12, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> You dont need to taper your dose of T3 and you certainly dont need to go up to 100mcg! The most i used was 50mcg when i was prepping for my show and that was the last few weeks.
> 
> Keep the dose low and focus more on the diet and training side of things.


I get your point, it's the question of which is better or gives less sides: higher dose for a shorter period compared to low dose for a longer period?

Here's a paste of the info I'd found and am going by (I DID NOT WRITE THIS):

T3 and the Modern Athlete
By: TJ

So you've decided to use T3 to help you shed fat now that you've read up on it and gotten past the nay Sayers who expound the ills of shutting down your body's own production of natural thyroid. Wonderful, T3 when used correctly can be a great addition to any diet and cardio plan. Read that again boys and girls, IN ADDITION TO ANY DIET AND CARDIO PLAN!!! If you've turned to T3 because you think it's a magic pill that will allow you to eat like and still lose weight you've been listening to the wrong advice. Can you lose weight/fat while using T3 and still eating junk food, unfortunately yes to a degree. I say unfortunately because this fact often leads people to do just that, it starts with a cheat meal that turns to a cheat day, which eventually has the athlete eating whatever and whenever they want and still they lose some weight. So what's wrong with this if the eventual out come, weight loss that is, is reached? The first problem is the weight you are losing may not be fat if your eating like , the second is what happens when you stop the T3 cycle and your metabolism is suppressed temporarily, if you were eating sloppy during the T3 usage your most likely to keep following that pattern and the combination of a slow metabolism combined with sloppy eating results in rebound weight gain. So in the end what have you really accomplished outside of being able to eat what you want with out getting any fatter for a month or so? And that's if you're lucky and the rebound weight gain doesn't push you past your starting weight!!!

Now that I have your attention and you know what NOT to do, let's concentrate on what TO do. Just like any other chemical we find in our nal, T3 can and is used in a variety of ways when it comes to dosage and length of cycle, both for cutting and bulking. This article will deal with cutting use only. There are some who prefer to "hit it hard" and go high dosage with a quick taper down at the end losing a great amount of weight in a short time, but this way tends to eat as much muscle as fat in my experience and you end up looking basically the same as when you began, except that you weigh less and are smaller. There are those who like to use the same dosage throughout the cycle with no taper up or down figuring if your metabolism is going to be sluggish anyhow why waste the days using it at a low dosage when you could be burning more fat on those days. Then there are those who slowly taper up, maintain the highest dosage for a set time and then slowly taper down. It's the last group I'll concentrate on here, as this is the system that has shown it's best overall results with those I've worked with.

Let's start with the dosage, T3 is a very individual drug, when it comes to dosage I've seen guys use as high as 250-300mcg/day and others as low as 25mcg/day where both athletes lost fat and reached their goals. As a rule I start everyone (and for now I'm dealing with men I'll pen an article on women's usage in the future) at 25mcg/day. I usually base the time of the cycle on their individual weight loss goals, if it's a smaller amount I'll go 3 weeks tops, if it's a lot of weight to lose we'll go 4, 5 and sometimes 6 weeks. I generally don't go over 6 weeks with anyone, as T3 tends to stop working in most people after that amount of time. I'd rather they run 4 weeks cycles with 2 weeks off where they use an eca - ephedrine - caffeine - aspirin stack or Clenbuterol during the break to continue to lose fat, then run another 4 week cycle. So the 1st 3 days in this cycle would be 25mcg/day, then the 2nd 3-day period is 50mcg/day, etc. The typical 21-daycycle will look like this:

Days 1-3.................. 25mcg/day
Days 4-6...................50mcg/day
Days 7-9...................75mcg/day
Days 10-12................100mcg/day
Days 13-15................75mcg/day
Days 16-18................50mcg/day
Days 19-21................25mcg/day

As you can see the dosage is increased by 25mcg/day every 4th day until the maximum dosage is reached for the subject, in this case 100mcg/day, then lowered the by the same 25mcg/day increments every 4th day until the end of the cycle. Given that most of the people I've worked with have tried everything else and are still considerably overweight when they start, the full 4-week cycle is often used instead of the 21-day cycle. The one I've used lately with the most success is as follow, remember the jumps are still 25mcg/day but this time you increase/decrease the dosage every 4 days:

Days 1-4...................25mcg/day
Days 5-8...................50 "
Days 9-12.................75 "
Days 13-16...............100 "
Days 17-20...............75 "
Days 21-24...............50 "
Days 25-28...............25 "

Note: You could also do the 3-day increase/decrease and hold the maximum dosage of 100mcg/day for days 10-19, but some find 100mcg/day makes them too uncomfortably warm and they sweat too much, especially during the warmer months.

There you have it, simple yet effective. If you remember to supplement your diet with plenty of protein (which every lifter should anyhow), eat a clean calorie controlled diet, drink 1-2 gallons of water per day and to take a mild steroid cycleto minimize muscle loss you should be able to see rapid fat loss with this cycle. I should also mention that some people like to stack T3 with Clenbuterol for even better results. I've purposely left this out as I've stopped advising the use of both T3 and Clenbuterol as the same time, the side effects from using both together tend to be too much for most people I've worked with to handle so I suggest if their going to use Clenbuterol use it with an eca - ephedrine - caffeine - aspirin stack if you can tolerate the shakiness, agitation and general irritableness. Good luck and may you all reach your cutting goals!!!


----------



## gavzter (Oct 12, 2012)

interlekt said:


> Just curious as to why the fasted cardio? Surely if diet is in check then this should not matter? I was going to do fasted cardio but I thought I'd just get T3 instead rather than in addition to. Would this not hinder hypertrophy?


If I notice any difference in my lifts then you could be right - better to burn fat through cardio than use drugs anyway imho - the T3, if anything, is to compliment my training regime, not be a lazy alternative


----------



## interlekt (Jan 1, 2015)

> If I notice any difference in my lifts then you could be right - better to burn fat through cardio than use drugs anyway imho - the T3, if anything, is to compliment my training regime, not be a lazy alternative


I plan to be getting alot of cardio done as I have 13km and 20km race in September so my cardio will be 3 days a week one HIIT based another endurance based 10km+

I'm more concerned about the mood ill be in on this as from what I've read people can be quite moody add test into the equation and you may have a repeat of the incredible hulk


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

interlekt said:


> I plan to be getting alot of cardio done as I have 13km and 20km race in September so my cardio will be 3 days a week one HIIT based another endurance based 10km+ I'm more concerned about the mood ill be in on this as from what I've read people can be quite moody add test into the equation and you may have a repeat of the incredible hulk


Such a thing as too much reading. Bit dramatic, some test doesn't turn you in to an uncontrollable beast.

You won't know anything until you try it.


----------



## interlekt (Jan 1, 2015)

> Such a thing as too much reading. Bit dramatic, some test doesn't turn you in to an uncontrollable beast.
> 
> You won't know anything until you try it.


I know but test is different between each person. Anyone know anything about lower dosages?

Will I be ok on 50mg max? For a longer period? As this will be my first course I am not sure what to expect


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

interlekt said:


> I know but test is different between each person. Anyone know anything about lower dosages? Will I be ok on 50mg max? For a longer period? As this will be my first course I am not sure what to expect


Every drug is different in everyone, that is my point.

Are you referring to t3, in which case you mean 50mcg? Yes you will be. 8 weeks would be ok.

If you mean test, we produce more than that naturally.


----------



## interlekt (Jan 1, 2015)

> Every drug is different in everyone, that is my point.
> 
> Are you referring to t3, in which case you mean 50mcg? Yes you will be. 8 weeks would be ok.
> 
> If you mean test, we produce more than that naturally.


Yes T3.

I'll be on 600mg on test pw when I start.

How does the dosage work on T3? Will 6 weeks be sufficient?

Can you make gains and cut while on T3?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

interlekt said:


> Yes T3. I'll be on 600mg on test pw when I start. How does the dosage work on T3? Will 6 weeks be sufficient? Can you make gains and cut while on T3?


I've discussed this with you before, but it is not sinking in. You can't get leaner and build muscle. To get leaner you will need to be in a deficit, and to build muscle you need to be in a surplus. Choose one. I would suggest deficit since you are taking t3 for a reason.

T3 dose is mcg, not mg. 50mcg is enough. 6 weeks is fine.

These aren't miracle drugs you are taking. Bear this in mind with your goals, of 10% bf, getting stronger, and be able to run 26km.


----------



## interlekt (Jan 1, 2015)

> I've discussed this with you before, but it is not sinking in. You can't get leaner and build muscle. To get leaner you will need to be in a deficit, and to build muscle you need to be in a surplus. Choose one. I would suggest deficit since you are taking t3 for a reason.
> 
> T3 dose is mcg, not mg. 50mcg is enough. 6 weeks is fine.
> 
> These aren't miracle drugs you are taking. Bear this in mind with your goals, of 10% bf, getting stronger, and be able to run 26km.


Yeah I was thinking of cutting for a 1 month on T3 and then introducing test and then bulking on that.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

interlekt said:


> Yeah I was thinking of cutting for a 1 month on T3 and then introducing test and then bulking on that.


I'm sorry but I'm all out of advice, your goals are all over the place.


----------



## interlekt (Jan 1, 2015)

> I'm sorry but I'm all out of advice, your goals are all over the place.


No they're not

1 month cut down to 12% I was anticipating with T3 this will take me down further. Of course I will lose strength due to low calories and catabolic effects. But my plan was to increase calorie intake after 5 weeks and introduce test E while lowering my T3 dosage this increasing strength.

Am I incorrect here? My cardio will be restricted to 3 times a week. One circuits and conditioning session, one HIIT training and one endurance based run.

The remainder will be weight training.

Now does this make more sense?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

interlekt said:


> No they're not 1 month cut down to 12% I was anticipating with T3 this will take me down further. Of course I will lose strength due to low calories and catabolic effects. But my plan was to increase calorie intake after 5 weeks and introduce test E while lowering my T3 dosage this increasing strength. Am I incorrect here? My cardio will be restricted to 3 times a week. One circuits and conditioning session, one HIIT training and one endurance based run. The remainder will be weight training. Now does this make more sense?


I would say if you want to approach like this, then use test while using t3. Otherwise you can do what is suggested above.


----------



## interlekt (Jan 1, 2015)

> I would say if you want to approach like this, then use test while using t3. Otherwise you can do what is suggested above.


I'm guessing test will be good for anti catabolic effects?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

interlekt said:


> I'm guessing test will be good for anti catabolic effects?


Absolutely


----------

